# Pacman Morphs



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm doing a little research into pacman frogs, and was wondering what morphs where available? I've googled a little and seen loads of different ones but can't find info on their names and such. Is there a site with a morph list like Ians Vivarium or World of Ball Pythons? (I'm from the snake section if you hadn't guessed )


----------



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lewis M said:


> I'm doing a little research into pacman frogs, and was wondering what morphs where available? I've googled a little and seen loads of different ones but can't find info on their names and such. Is there a site with a morph list like Ians Vivarium or World of Ball Pythons? (I'm from the snake section if you hadn't guessed )


I just got an albino mate, usually a snake guy myself but thought these were pretty cool. 
The peppermint ones are really nice but I think albino is just sooooo cool. 
Well worth the purchase :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

PacmanFood of Samurai-Japan Reptiles - YouTube

Samurai-Japan Reptiles | Facebook
Lots!


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Do the morphs stay the colour they are born? I've read that as pacmans age they darken/go browny-yellow from green. Does this occur in the morphs aswell?


----------

